# Burstner EBox charging failure



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

I've got a problem with the ebox on my Burstner Delfin which now won't charge the leisure batteries either from the mains hook up or the solar panel but still charges from the engine. 

As a short term fix, until we reach Germany, does anyone know whether it would be possible for me to charge the batteries using a standard car battery charger running from our 230v system when we are on hook up? Or is this likely to do more damage to the electrical system or batteries?

All help gratefully received.

Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would think it should be okay, just like using a solar panel. 

If it is the electrobloc the you should be able to unplug the mains input plug which will disable the built incharger but the 12v side which is only a fuse box will work.

Andy


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Chris ,

should be no problem chargeing via external charger , just remove the positive lead to the habitation area first then reconnect after charging.

This problem is quite common, on the reverse of the lcd displat unit above the door remove and look at date of manufacture , also what operating system version comes up on displaty when turning on.

To see if its the lcd display or the control box under the seats , find another Delfin [quite common abroad  ] and ask to try their display in your van. If its good your lucky otherwise its a new book at a huge price, there is a company in the uk who repair them.

http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=16

There is a company in Malpas Cheshire that apparently supplies new E Boxes for £500ish or will repair from £300ish. Website below.
Don't know anything about this company but found them on Internet whilst looking for Burstner parts.
Hope this proves useful to someone.

Russ


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks and blimey that was quick.

The date on the control panel is 11 2005 and the numbers on start up are IO V2.34 and MFD 05 V3.5. Don't know what they mean though!

The van was imported from Germany and as I'll be heading past the dealer in the next month or so (currently in Croatia) I'll book in there for them to look at it. 

It does sound like a common problem but by travelling frequently and with the charger plan as a back up we should be able to manage.

Thanks again for the advice.

Chris


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*ebox*

I have the same problem right now. I have fitted a sterling charger so that I can recharge from the mains whilst away. When we get back I will replace the e-box again!!

No problem charging from the mains, your just putting 14v into the battery which is exactly the same as the e-box will do.


----------

